# Panerai Singapore Owners Pls come in.



## Minority

Hi..

Any Panerai Singapore Owners or luvers here? Share with us what you have.! Buying Experiences and all the lobangs!


Cheers


----------



## D&D

Hi, 

I'm from Singapore. Nice to meet you ;-).

A Panerai :-! lover and aspiring owner.

I'm looking for a base or marina, if there is any lobangs out there pls pm me. 

Thanks.


----------



## GhoulOfTheEast

Singpore resident and aspiring owner of a Panerai...wish I had a purchase experience to share...


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi All,

Panerai luver and a owner. I have acquired a PAM 104 yesterday. Loving it everyday. Large simple clean display. Straight to the point kinda thingy. Bought it 2nd hand from a good caring owner. Just 2 months of usage. Lucky me.

Regards


----------



## D&D

icemangrafx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Panerai luver and a owner. I have acquired a PAM 104 yesterday. Loving it everyday. Large simple clean display. Staright to the point kinda thingy. Bought it 2nd hand from a good caring owner. Just 2 months of usage. Lucky me.
> 
> Regards


Hi icemangrafx, congratulations to your acquisition :-!.

Could you share your experience when you buy this darling? Eg, where did you source for it, how do you authenticate it, etc.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi D&D,

I was surfing the net and came across this paneristi.com website. A forum for panerai lovers and found some of them are selling it over there. Did some acquiring from our local AD about some models and their price. Normally, Panerai offers no discount or very little discount if any. The nice chap who offered me was a private collector and need $$ to fund other watches so he have to let go this piece. Normally for Panerai, it won't drop too drastically like other brands. Just for information only. Good watches can withstand the test of times.

Quite sad to be parted with my hard earned $$, but it was worth it. She was a beauty.

Rgds,
Jay


----------



## Minority

Hi

Yeah there are quite limited Panerai in Singapore from AD. There seem to be more availability from private collectors. I am hoping to get a PAM 88.

Any owners with a PAM88?


----------



## icemangrafx

Minority said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah there are quite limited Panerai in Singapore from AD. There seem to be more availability from private collectors. I am hoping to get a PAM 88.
> 
> Any owners with a PAM88?


Minority,

You can visit some shops which do sell pre-owned PAMs complete with box & papers. Some are also new ones. Do scout around. Who knows, you just might be lucky. Saw an owner selling mint condition of 88I or 88H series. Price still quite steep for me...

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Ahseng

Greetings all,

Stumble upon this website/post today and saw the calling for Singapore Pam owners, that's how I ended up here 

Yeah, got a Pam164J from Hour Glass like 3 months ago right after the GST hike (had to pay 2% more :-(), after being "poisoned" by my good friend who got a Pam005 himself.

Originally wanted a Pam104 for the clean classic look, but was told the waiting list is about 2 to 4 months long. 
So I ended up getting the Pam164 instead as patience is never my forte.
Must admit I was alittle apprehensive initially as it was a so call "2nd choice" for me, but as the day goes by, it actually grew on me. 
Right now, I personally feel it looks better than the Pam104 that I wanted and I just can't seem to get this beauty off my wrist!

Yes, the local authorised agents carry very little/limited range of Pams and they offer very little or no discount at all. 
If you see something that you really like, I suggest you grab it, it will be long gone before you even knew it.

Other private collectors/retail shops like Time Will Tell, Visotime, Passions, Watchorigin etc actually do carry a better range and more competitive pricing I must admit. 
Talking to the shop owners and surfing the web will actually give you a good idea what you want, or do not want. At least that's how it works for me. 
You can actually bring the watch to Richmont @ Wheelock Place to check on the authenticity of the watch if the owner allows you to, but it will cost you S$80.

Right now, I am just saving hard for a Pam49 for my sneaky wife, so that she can stop wearing my beautiful 164 (size does not bother her it seems....)

Well, that's the autobiography of my Pam164, thanks for reading and have a great day. Cheers


----------



## icemangrafx

Ah Seng,

Welcome to the Club. I wanted to know how many PAM owners in Singapore so that we can have a gathering of some sort. I know paneristi but not sure the number of members there. How much for the PAM 164J? S$8.5K? My PAM 104J was retailed at S$7.8K with no discount but got it 2nd hand from a forum member who offered me at a great bargain so I grab it. Anyway, loving it eversince.

P.S: Show some pics of that PAM... Here's mine.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Ahseng

Hi Jay,

There are actually ALOT more Pam owners in Singapore than I initially thought. It is a pretty well known brand it seems.

Mine was retailing for S$7.6K when I got it, managed to squeeze a 10% discount after some major price haggling. 

After the world wide price adjustment for Pams in September 07, they refused to give any more discounts even to returning customers :-(

Cheers.


----------



## Minority

icemangrafx said:


> Minority,
> 
> You can visit some shops which do sell pre-owned PAMs complete with box & papers. Some are also new ones. Do scout around. Who knows, you just might be lucky. Saw an owner selling mint condition of 88I or 88H series. Price still quite steep for me...
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


yeah a PAM 88 from pre-own shops are still v expensive. I have a PAM000I. looking for PAM88 or a PAM 25. hope can get a good find some where. came a cross a PAM 25H going for SGP6200 but was a tad late so it was sold. just my luck


----------



## D&D

I've got one now. :-d

Is it too big for my wrist?


----------



## SJACKAL

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Minority

I think its ok. Suppose to look big anyway. can share how much u paid for it?


----------



## mox

Hi there,

I am from Singapore too. Got my first Panerai a couple of weeks ago.. a PAM112. changed the strap to a brown calf one straight away...

i do see panerais around in singapore quite often..


Cheers


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi Mox,

Welcome to the club. Congrats on your new purchase. Enjoy it in good health. Care to share some pics..?

Regards,
Jay


----------



## wilsontan

Hi All,

Started loving the tuna cans since 1998 when i was 18-19. Used to recall Sincere Watch Shop in Takashimaya displaying the old PAM 04Bs, PAM 111s in the display shelfs.

When i enquired abt the price of a PAM 111 then, it was going at $4500.Hell lot of money then..I read about the history back then , using yahoo to search (that was the search engine of choice then), consumed as much as i could on the history and models..

Fastforward to 2005,I was shopping in town and popped by Cortina Watch at Raffles. I was enquiring abt the various Panerais available for pre booking, I orginally requested for a PAM 186 and the sales exec asked me if I wanted to place another booking for as a backup incase either one came to singapore only. Then so i placed secondary booking for a PAM 177 H.

Then as fate would have it, the PAM 177H was delivered to their store.They called me, I went down, took a look at the watch, and the rest was history. Interestingly, the serial number on the watch was one an interesting number to Singapore.It was one of the Secret Society Numbers in the old days of Singapore History.So i told myself, its fate ! (Please note i have no dealings of anysort with the SS in Singapore)

Currently my gf wearing the tuna can.She petite in nature,but what wonders can a couple of short straps from Don, can do to the watch. The watch was transformed from a big guys watch,for a petite lady like her. But she is loving every min of the watch and the attention it gets. 

01x PAM 117 H : $7800
02x leather straps from DON : $80

Comments by her saying that 
the watch is lighter than her 
usual Zenith,which she takes 
off during work hours : Priceless ! |>


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi All,

Recently I acquired a new RXW MM20 Marina Militare which is a hommage to the original Panerai back in the 1940s. This is a massive 47mm like the vintage 1950 that Panerai make. Just to show the size on my wrist compared to my PAM104. Both looks just great. Also some lume shots.

Enjoy the pics.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Ahseng

Hi all,

Got a 232 few weeks back, here are some amateur shots of the new 232 and group shots of our 49,164 & 232. 
Cheers.


----------



## Minority

icemangrafx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I acquired a new RXW MM20 Marina Militare which is a hommage to the original Panerai back in the 1940s. This is a massive 47mm like the vintage 1950 that Panerai make. Just to show the size on my wrist compared to my PAM104. Both looks just great. Also some lume shots.
> 
> Enjoy the pics.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jay


nice watch ( RXW ) btw can share where u got in from in Singapore and how much? I was looking for it but cant seem to find 1.


----------



## fabulous

Hi I'm also owner of Luminor Panerai Power Reserve 090(44MM ) and Radiomir GMT 184 (42MM ).


----------



## SJACKAL

Minority said:


> nice watch ( RXW ) btw can share where u got in from in Singapore and how much? I was looking for it but cant seem to find 1.


I remember seeing one at a preown shop in Bencoolen Square. Tootuket or something like that is the shop name.

Not sure if its the real RXW though...


----------



## xitanium

hi folks

been on the look out for my first real expensive watch (it has been swatch/G-shock since day 1). 

Was looking at SINN till the PAM fever strikes me. 

I got a small wrist so I presume a 40mm is more than enough.
Sadly, I have got only a meagre budget of S$4K to play with.

Any chance of landing myself a decent used PAM? 

Appreciate all your inputs!

Thanks!!


----------



## icemangrafx

xitanium said:


> hi folks
> 
> been on the look out for my first real expensive watch (it has been swatch/G-shock since day 1).
> 
> Was looking at SINN till the PAM fever strikes me.
> 
> I got a small wrist so I presume a 40mm is more than enough.
> Sadly, I have got only a meagre budget of S$4K to play with.
> 
> Any chance of landing myself a decent used PAM?
> 
> Appreciate all your inputs!
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Xitanium,

For your kinda of budget even for a pre-owned PAM is still way out of the league. The price for a used PAM does not depreciate that much unless the guy really need cash BADLY... Else you can just wait for a very old PAM to show up. Might be pretty beat up by then..? Just my 2 cents ;-)

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Ahseng

xitanium said:


> hi folks
> 
> been on the look out for my first real expensive watch (it has been swatch/G-shock since day 1).
> 
> Was looking at SINN till the PAM fever strikes me.
> 
> I got a small wrist so I presume a 40mm is more than enough.
> Sadly, I have got only a meagre budget of S$4K to play with.
> 
> Any chance of landing myself a decent used PAM?
> 
> Appreciate all your inputs!
> 
> Thanks!!


Hello,

You can try your luck at Time Focus @ Far East Plaza level 2 near to the escalator. Saw a pre owned pam48 last month going for 4.8K if I remember correctly, but without box and paper.

You might want to reconsider on getting a 40mm for a pam. Personally, I feel that pam should be worn "big", I have a 6" wrist and had no problems putting on a 47mm. Thats just my 2 cents anyway. Most 40mm owners I know trade in theirs to get a 44mm or bigger after a while.

Get whichever appeals to you and good luck hunting!


----------



## SJACKAL

6" wrist with 47mm, got a wrist shot?

Mine is 6.75 to 7" and I am looking at a 48mm watch myself, so I am wondering if I can pull it off.


----------



## Ahseng

SJACKAL said:


> 6" wrist with 47mm, got a wrist shot?
> 
> Mine is 6.75 to 7" and I am looking at a 48mm watch myself, so I am wondering if I can pull it off.


Scroll up and you will see my post on the 232. Cheers.


----------



## SJACKAL

Ok, thanx. If 6" can do 47mm, 6.75" with 48mm should be ok.


----------



## icemangrafx

SJACKAL said:


> Ok, thanx. If 6" can do 47mm, 6.75" with 48mm should be ok.


HI Sjackal,

Look at my previous post on the RXW which is 47mm on my puny 6" wrist.
To me it looks ok but not sure what others think. I feel good wearing it (44mm~47mm). After a while of wearing BIG watches, rolex and omega which is 40mm seems kinda small... :-!

Regards,
Jay


----------



## SJACKAL

I looked at Ahseng and your pics, they are eye catching on your wrists. But I guess most people will feel its oversized.

Thus far my biggest watch is 44mm, so not sure if a bezel-less, all dial 48mm will look funny or not. What the heck as long as I happy.


----------



## icemangrafx

SJACKAL said:


> I looked at Ahseng and your pics, they are eye catching on your wrists. But I guess most people will feel its oversized.
> 
> Thus far my biggest watch is 44mm, so not sure if a bezel-less, all dial 48mm will look funny or not. What the heck as long as I happy.


SJACKAL,

U r right.Main thing is what u feel & not what others feel :-! I have tried the IWC portugese chrono but due to the clean thin bezel, it looks awfully big eventhough it is the same size 44mm. Too clean too. So decided that it was not meant for me.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## zratter

Hi All,

Actually I am looking to get my 1st panerai.. Looking at either 104 or 90 or 233. Which one do u think is better? Anyway why is it so difficult to have ready-stock for Panerais?? Where do u guys actually purchase yours? I went to Sincere and they always don't have the Luminor series


----------



## Ahseng

zratter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Actually I am looking to get my 1st panerai.. Looking at either 104 or 90 or 233. Which one do u think is better? Anyway why is it so difficult to have ready-stock for Panerais?? Where do u guys actually purchase yours? I went to Sincere and they always don't have the Luminor series


Hi Zratter,

Can't really say which is better actually, each have their own strength and will appeal to different audience. If I were you and my budget allows it, I would go for the 233 right away (8 days power reserve, in house movement and super chio!).

You will have better luck with Time will Tell or Truely Collectibles @ Sun Shine Plaza, especially Time will Tell, which carry more pams than any other shop island wide I believe. Happy hunting.

P/S: I don't work for either shops mentioned above.


----------



## zratter

Any other shops to recommend?  

the 8 days is nice but of course cost more. If 104 or 90, which one would you guys prefer?

Thanks.


----------



## SJACKAL

If can buy new from retail AD will be good of course, but if your in a rush to get one and can't wait, lotsa pre-owned sources around our island.


----------



## Joukowski

zratter said:


> Any other shops to recommend?
> 
> the 8 days is nice but of course cost more. If 104 or 90, which one would you guys prefer?
> 
> Thanks.


the 90 is a 104 with a power reserve complication. It all depends on what you want.

The pam90 has the busier dial & although i was after a 111, i gradually warmed up to the 90, which was what i ended up buying when i was ready to seriously shop for one.


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi zratter,

There are alot of places to find pre-owned PAMs. There's a shop displaying the PAM 90I,F for about S$8.5~S$8.6K at far east plaza. A brand new maybe J series is about S$8.8K if I'm not wrong... Take your time. There's no rush since it is expensive item to get. Just wait till the right time.. at the right place, u'll find one that u might like. :-!

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## patennis

Hi fellow Panerai Fanatics,

Stumble across this forum by accident. Great to know that there is a specialised forum for fellow Panerai fanatics.

Own a PAM 88 for almost 1 years now. Present from wife. I got her a limited Omega Torino Olympics Watch and she got me a PAM 88. Like the watch very much, though sometimes it is a bit too big to hide it under my long sleeves shirt. 

Enjoy your TIME...

Patennis b-)


----------



## icemangrafx

patennis said:


> Hi fellow Panerai Fanatics,
> 
> Stumble across this forum by accident. Great to know that there is a specialised forum for fellow Panerai fanatics.
> 
> Own a PAM 88 for almost 1 years now. Present from wife. I got her a limited Omega Torino Olympics Watch and she got me a PAM 88. Like the watch very much, though sometimes it is a bit too big to hide it under my long sleeves shirt.
> 
> Enjoy your TIME...
> 
> Patennis b-)


Hi patennis,

Welcome to the club :-! When you have it, why hide it? Yous should flaunt it ;-) But beware of your surroundings, you might lose it. Low crime doesn't mean NO Crime... Wear it in good health.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Elixir

One more to the headcount of panerai owners in SG. Got a Pam 88


----------



## watchboy

zratter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Actually I am looking to get my 1st panerai.. Looking at either 104 or 90 or 233. Which one do u think is better? Anyway why is it so difficult to have ready-stock for Panerais?? Where do u guys actually purchase yours? I went to Sincere and they always don't have the Luminor series


Yes the 233 is a chio bu, but not to chio to your wallet! But since you have short listed the 233, I guess your budget can get the 233. And since you mentioned 104 or 90, you can actually get both the 104 and 90 and still have some money left from your 233 budget!;-)


----------



## Sean Hawkins

Minority said:


> nice watch ( RXW ) btw can share where u got in from in Singapore and how much? I was looking for it but cant seem to find 1.


Hello there!

I happen to stumble onto this thread.... I'm more into Sinn and Rollie nowadays.

However, I have a RXW MM20 from timezone.com from a while back. Cost me about US$1400. I'm actually thinking of selling it to get a Rollie GMT.

Email me if you're interested.

Sean


----------



## ZoomP

Greetings! From Singapore too!

Current PAM collection is my Base Logo bought from the original Firenze boutique. New addition - Just got it a few days ago - 106D Sub.

Enjoy the pics.


















My other collections are:

PAM 000 Base Logo, Rolex Explorer II, Omega Moonwatch, Omega Bond SMP, Chopard Mille Migila Chronograph, Archimedes Pilot, a bunch of Seikos


----------



## polkajr

Hi 
Its the 4th of Jan 2008 and to start the new year with a bang i bought my very first Panerai and it is the Luminor Base PAM00176.
My question is that it comes with a brown alligator strap and a rubber strap. Is this the norm to have one lather and one rubber.
Cheers
Polka


----------



## strassersg

The luminors all come with 1 leather and 1 rubber strap. Be it calf or alligator. But there are tons of aftermarket straps that you can get that look much better than the oem calf ones, that are in my opinion, too thin. Micah from vintagerstraps or Greg Steven are just 2 makers that do great stuff. Enjoy your 176, thats a beautiful base!!

Jason


----------



## eejster

Hi Guys,

I will be in Singapore on a business trip from Jan.25-31 and would like to purchase a PAM when I'm there. I was wondering if any of you would know the local prices for the models listed below (in order of preference)?

PAM 88
PAM 104
PAM 005
PAM 111

I am also more than open to *used*, *90%-98%* condition watches for the models above.

Hope to hear from you guys.

thanks,

E.J.


----------



## icedude

hiya all,

i am residing in Singapore as well.
Just got myself a Pam104J. Am looking to get a Pam 287 Black Seal or a 8 days. Time to start saving again.
Anyway, great to see all you guys in here suffering the same poison as I am.

Cheers!


----------



## eejster

icemangrafx said:


> Ah Seng,
> 
> Welcome to the Club. I wanted to know how many PAM owners in Singapore so that we can have a gathering of some sort. I know paneristi but not sure the number of members there. How much for the PAM 164J? S$8.5K? My PAM 104J was retailed at S$7.8K with no discount but got it 2nd hand from a forum member who offered me at a great bargain so I grab it. Anyway, loving it eversince.
> 
> P.S: Show some pics of that PAM... Here's mine.
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


Hi Jay,

Are you upgrading to a higher model anytime soon? If you are, I would be more interested in your 104J. Please let me know.

thanks,


----------



## icliff00

Hi all,

Great to see so many thread going on for Panerai watch. Recently, just get a Pam104 model. Feeling great wearing it! However I can't wear it everyday due to my nature of work, scare might scratch the watch. Therefore thinking to get another great watch, Sinn U1 to wear it everyday. ;-)

icliff00
1st Collection 
Pam104


----------



## strassersg

I know what you mean. I have a PAM 232 and a 240 which i wear quite often. But have been afraid of wearing it inn situations where I might get them scratched, hence I just got a SINN U2, so even if I were to bang that one up, its ok. The U series watches are great. i owned a U1 previously but didn't really enjoy the hands. One mans poison is another mans meat as they say. enjoy the 104, and am sure you are thinking of you nest PAM, I already am!!

Jason



icliff00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great to see so many thread going on for Panerai watch. Recently, just get a Pam104 model. Feeling great wearing it! However I can't wear it everyday due to my nature of work, scare might scratch the watch. Therefore thinking to get another great watch, Sinn U1 to wear it everyday. ;-)
> 
> icliff00
> 1st Collection
> Pam104


----------



## sci70716

I just collected my 1st Pam, a BNIB 111J 30 mins ago. Am loving it. Now have to split wrist time with my 2 months old SD. Am already thinking that my next watch will be a sub 24 or 243.

Strassersg, I sold my U1 after a month. Just don't feel it anymore.

Now I am going strap crazy, will want to buy a K.wong Python or shark, maybe an Ammo and a croc skin.Its fun!


----------



## strassersg

Congratulations on your first PAM. Thats a nice one. The 111 was my first as well. Have passed it on sinnce then. For your next Pam, maybe a Radiomir or a Sub would be nice. I had a PAM 25, but traded it in for a 171, which I have since sold as well. I love the 243, very very nice. Got me thinking of whats my next Pam, who am I kidding, i am always thinking whats my next PAM!!! LOL. 
The U1 just didn't do it for me anymore. The U2 though with the curved sapphire crystal, just looks better to me. Got it at a great price, so its my beater for everything now, from swimming to rollar blading. Enjoy your 111, its a beautiful piece.

Jason



sci70716 said:


> I just collected my 1st Pam, a BNIB 111J 30 mins ago. Am loving it. Now have to split wrist time with my 2 months old SD. Am already thinking that my next watch will be a sub 24 or 243.
> 
> Strassersg, I sold my U1 after a month. Just don't feel it anymore.
> 
> Now I am going strap crazy, will want to buy a K.wong Python or shark, maybe an Ammo and a croc skin.Its fun!


----------



## strassersg

Hi E.J
Time will Tell at Sunshine Plaza has some of the models you are looking for. 
http://www.network54.com/Forum/3533...8457/PAMS+FOR+SALE+IN+SINGAPORE+(Richard3671)

The above is their thread on www.paneristi.com

Richard and james are wonderful guys to deal with. They accept only cash terms though.

Jason


eejster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be in Singapore on a business trip from Jan.25-31 and would like to purchase a PAM when I'm there. I was wondering if any of you would know the local prices for the models listed below (in order of preference)?
> 
> PAM 88
> PAM 104
> PAM 005
> PAM 111
> 
> I am also more than open to *used*, *90%-98%* condition watches for the models above.
> 
> Hope to hear from you guys.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> E.J.


----------



## icedude

hi guys,

would like to find out from you where do you go to buy straps? 

cheers!


----------



## icedude

Any idea where to get a Pam 113 white dial?

I like the fact that is has a white dial and it is 44mm.
The Pam 49 and 51 is white dial as well but is only 40mm.
What do you guys think?


----------



## 3xtra

hi guys, i just collected my pam90 on 18th Jan. i must say its really a gd-looking watch :-! 

i tried to change the strap immediately and had a handful b4 i can finally change the deploment buckle over to the rubber strap. i guess the fun part will be changing the straps whenever i feel like it hehe


----------



## icliff00

3xtra said:


> hi guys, i just collected my pam90 on 18th Jan. i must say its really a gd-looking watch :-!
> 
> i tried to change the strap immediately and had a handful b4 i can finally change the deploment buckle over to the rubber strap. i guess the fun part will be changing the straps whenever i feel like it hehe


This watch is really nice! Too bad it is over budget for me therefore I can only get PAM104. BTW, how much you buy the watch? :-!

iCliff00
PAM104


----------



## 3xtra

icliff00 said:


> This watch is really nice! Too bad it is over budget for me therefore I can only get PAM104. BTW, how much you buy the watch? :-!
> 
> iCliff00
> PAM104


hi iCliff00, i got it at $9.4k, the pam104 is also a beauty :-!


----------



## dydadai

Hi All,

Im new here. 

Im looking for a PAM 249. Anyone knows where I can get 1?

Thanks & Cheers


----------



## icliff00

Hi all,

I'm looking for a strap for my Pam104. Do anyone know where I can get a good strap in Singapore? Better if able to get Strap Culture, I heard that this brand is good and it looks solid, especially the Legend series. ;-)

thks
iCliff00


----------



## Elixir

Time Will Tell at Sunshine Plaza carries the Strap Culture. I got mine from there. In fact, I got 3 SC straps from there, 2 legends and a black. In my opinion, SC straps are great in quality and value!


----------



## icliff00

Elixir said:


> Time Will Tell at Sunshine Plaza carries the Strap Culture. I got mine from there. In fact, I got 3 SC straps from there, 2 legends and a black. In my opinion, SC straps are great in quality and value!


By the way how much the legend SC cost?


----------



## sci70716

icliff00 said:


> By the way how much the legend SC cost?


I ordered st from SC. Look for the threads in Paneristi accessories sale corner. 15% off and took only 3 days to reach Singapore. Mine still in Post office cos I was not home when it delivered. collecting wed.damn fast and convenient.

I ordered a legend series too.


----------



## fgmvdiaz

Hello,

I'm not a Panerai lover, I'm a die-hard Panerai freak!! First time I encountered Panerai I was immediately drawn to it (thanks to my friend, Brian Lum). I researched it and wow, very rich in history and it got me on a mission, I must buy this watch at all cost!

Fortunately for me I can afford it! At SG$4,500 a pop, I was like, uh, okay, can lah!!! I got my first Panerai (oh yeah, I have two of them!!) from Visiotime, a Luminor Base (PAM 112) in 2004, an 'F' series. Believe me, the experience of buying my first Panerai was very exciting! My hands were trembling as the saleslady was handing the watch over to me until it finally landed into my palms, i was like, YESSSS!!! Why?! It's not easy finding a Panerai. I mean, yes, you have the money but Panerais are so limited I had to wait 6 torturing months!!

And then, 3 years later, 2007, I got my Luminor Marina (PAM 111) a 'G' series, the last of the non-sandwich dials. It was awesome!! I got it from the same store, Visiotime, for SG$5,500 only!! It's 95% mint like my 112 but who can tell? It looks very brand new!!

I am now thinking of getting a 1950 for my next Panerai. That is if I could come across one. This 47mm giants are difficult to find nowadays and quite expensive too! Well, wish me luck, this is also another reason why I like this watch, the excitement of hunting it down until you finally conquer and wearing it on your wrist!

Panerai forever!!!


----------



## icliff00

Hi all,

I not sure whether it is possible to get fine scratch on the side of the watch but surprising I found a fine scratch without knowing if I knock onto something???

Anyway to remove the scratch or I need to send to service centre to get it done? :-s


----------



## Hary

icliff00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I not sure whether it is possible to get fine scratch on the side of the watch but surprising I found a fine scratch without knowing if I knock onto something???
> 
> Anyway to remove the scratch or I need to send to service centre to get it done? :-s


I suggest don't do anything to your scratches. Along the way you will collect more scratches. It's part and parcel of wearing a watch. Wait til you send your watch for servicing, they will polish your watch back to a pristine condition. Just my $0.021 (after GST increase :-d)


----------



## icliff00

You have the point, thanks for the advise!


----------



## SJACKAL

On mirror finished surface, use Cape Cloth.

On straight brushed finish, use a ink eraser.

On rounded brushed finish, don't mess with it.

On satin finish or beadblasted finish, don't mess with it.


----------



## icliff00

SJACKAL said:


> On mirror finished surface, use Cape Cloth.
> 
> On straight brushed finish, use a ink eraser.
> 
> On rounded brushed finish, don't mess with it.
> 
> On satin finish or beadblasted finish, don't mess with it.


Mine is Pam104, it is shining polished finishing. Hope that cape cloth can remove it. I wonder will the metal get worn off if polish too often???


----------



## SJACKAL

icliff00 said:


> Mine is Pam104, it is shining polished finishing. Hope that cape cloth can remove it. I wonder will the metal get worn off if polish too often???


Hahaha! Won't, don't worry. The amount you take off is too insignificant to even encumbrance a small ant.


----------



## jellydot

Minority said:


> Hi..
> 
> Any Panerai Singapore Owners or luvers here? Share with us what you have.! Buying Experiences and all the lobangs!
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I do not owned a panerai but looking into the opportunity when I have deeper pocket. I just recently took keen interest into watches.

Got an old Oris date pointer and just bought an Oris Artelier skeleton watch. I have a favorite Omega speedmaster (schumaccher series) Also got myself a 30 yrs old vintage Omega seamaster recently. Pocket burned 2 holes. Need to slow down.

What's the entry range and price of a Panerai in Singapore?


----------



## Hary

jellydot said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's the entry range and price of a Panerai in Singapore?


I don't really follow Panerai price development, but I guess the prices start from SGD6K onwards. Check the price with AD or any other reputable shops in Singapore for the model that you like


----------



## SJACKAL

Hary said:


> I don't really follow Panerai price development, but I guess the prices start from SGD6K onwards. Check the price with AD or any other reputable shops in Singapore for the model that you like


Thats about right. Like Hary, didn't really check. Perhaps for the same old reasons; too many other more interesting watches to tempt you when you have 6K to splurge.


----------



## dronell19

Seriously, how did you guys manage to get your hands on these watches in Singapore? Everytime I'm in the country, I always make time to drop by the local ADs and there are always no Panerai watches available for sale every single time. 

Is there another way to get them? Hook-ups? :-d Please share.


----------



## icliff00

dronell19 said:


> Seriously, how did you guys manage to get your hands on these watches in Singapore? Everytime I'm in the country, I always make time to drop by the local ADs and there are always no Panerai watches available for sale every single time.
> 
> Is there another way to get them? Hook-ups? :-d Please share.


Normally you can go in AD dealers (Sincere, Cortina...) to ask for the model that you want. Or you can also check with Visiotime and Timewilltell for new or pre-owned watches.

I ever visit Timewilltell and was quite surprise to see quite a number of models. However the customer service was not up to my standard. If you are the regular customer there, you will be entertain 1st. You know what I mean. :-(

Actually, I thinking to get a strap there but now I think I will order online!


----------



## dronell19

icliff00 said:


> I ever visit Timewilltell and was quite surprise to see quite a number of models. However the customer service was not up to my standard. If you are the regular customer there, you will be entertain 1st. You know what I mean. :-(


So where are these Timewilltell and Visiotime you speak of? Do they have a presence online? Thanks!


----------



## icliff00

dronell19 said:


> So where are these Timewilltell and Visiotime you speak of? Do they have a presence online? Thanks!


Visit these website : 
http://www.visiotime.com/
http://www.network54.com/Forum/353390/message/1202608383/

Hope this give you more information!


----------



## dronell19

Icliff00 - thanks! Now these guys are totally legitimate, right? Sorry, the only experience I have buying a watch in Singapore would be just the one watch from Sincere.

Was wondering if they'd do GST return, visiotime and time will tell, that is.
Thanks!!


----------



## icliff00

Don't worry, both shop are legalize to buy. And they sell pre-owned and new watches. Sincere (AD) will only sell new watches. Currently, i'm searching for a nice strap to match my beloving watch! ;-)


----------



## relo ni leroy

hi there, i'm a frequent visitor to singapore and i've seen the 2 shops in sunshine plaza and i plan on buying there. its quite impossible to get any pams in the ADs! would anybody know whats the reasonable price for a new or mint-used PAM 287? hope you guys could help. :-!


----------



## RayT

icliff00 said:


> Normally you can go in AD dealers (Sincere, Cortina...) to ask for the model that you want. Or you can also check with Visiotime and Timewilltell for new or pre-owned watches.
> 
> I ever visit Timewilltell and was quite surprise to see quite a number of models. However the customer service was not up to my standard. If you are the regular customer there, you will be entertain 1st. You know what I mean. :-(
> 
> Actually, I thinking to get a strap there but now I think I will order online!


how's the pricing of timewilltell and visiotime? do they represent good value? i'm not too familiar with panerai pricing...just got bitten by the bug


----------



## Jamesu

How much does a Pam 90 cost in SG? Sorrie I'm a newbie here...


----------



## icliff00

The price of Visiontime or TimeWillTell is at market value. Maybe few hundred different from AD.

Pam90 is around 9K+


----------



## Jamesu

icliff00 said:


> The price of Visiontime or TimeWillTell is at market value. Maybe few hundred different from AD.
> 
> Pam90 is around 9K+


Thanks for your info, what do you mean by Visiontime or TimeWillTell is at market value and AD few hunderd different? As in more ex?


----------



## icliff00

For instant, if AD is selling at retail price then those pre-owned shop sometime might sell slightly lower or same price for a new watch. 

In the end, it is depends on your luck to get the watch from AD or pre-owned shops. Not say that you have the money, you will get the watch that you want.

Sometime the price of the pre-owned watch is slightly less than the new watch, therefore I prefer to get a new one, unless the watch is no more in production.


----------



## Jamesu

icliff00 said:


> For instant, if AD is selling at retail price then those pre-owned shop sometime might sell slightly lower or same price for a new watch.
> 
> In the end, it is depends on your luck to get the watch from AD or pre-owned shops. Not say that you have the money, you will get the watch that you want.
> 
> Sometime the price of the pre-owned watch is slightly less than the new watch, therefore I prefer to get a new one, unless the watch is no more in production.


I see...thanks for the info!

I'm looking to get either 111 or 104...hope I don't have to wait too long...


----------



## DT23

hello fellow singaporean.
juz join this forum & a new owner of 104.
brought 104 @S$7.5k... hard to find discount nowaday for panerai :-(
thinking of buying another 000H pre own @S$5.3k
or
new 112 @S$5.8k
should i???


----------



## Hary

DT23 said:


> hello fellow singaporean.
> juz join this forum & a new owner of 104.
> brought 104 @S$7.5k... hard to find discount nowaday for panerai :-(
> thinking of buying another 000H pre own @S$5.3k
> or
> new 112 @S$5.8k
> should i???


BUY BUY BUY :-d


----------



## icliff00

Hi all,

Anybody interested in getting Pam straps. My friend is selling straps for Pam from strap makers like StrapCulture, Simona, GSD, MF, Zeugma etc...

I'm helping to relate his service to you guys. So far I had bought a StrapCulture Legend 2 strap. Feel great but I'm awaiting for his new stock to arrive, Ted Su ammo strap. Can't wait for it to put onto my Pam, hee..hee....

Currently, he have new arrival of strap which is Manifatture Firenze(MF) leather straps. Can contact him if you want any of the straps. You can personnally view and feel the straps before buying, no gimmick!

anyone interested, can email him at [email protected] for pics.

Thks
icliff00


----------



## PAM PAM

Hi, i m newbie here..just received my pam 090..finally...any good recommendation for model should be the next target..? love to hear advise from the experts here..


----------



## sellnit

dydadai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new here.
> 
> Im looking for a PAM 249. Anyone knows where I can get 1?
> 
> Thanks & Cheers


Best of luck, you will have to buy one in the secondary market. My understanding is they all are spoken for! I am a 232 fan, but the cali dial is nice!


----------



## PAM PAM

Hi, i m newbie here..just received my pam 090..finally...any good recommendation for model should be the next target..? love to hear advise from the experts here..:thanks


----------



## richieleo

Hi all!

I am a new owner of a pre owned Pam 25. I am now thinking of getting a pam 252 (the north pole GMT submersible).

I was wondering if anyone has any opinion on this watch? I am getting a quote of about USD$8500 for a BNIB.

Comments? Good buy? Good watch? Anything?:-!


----------



## sellnit

So great to seeeeeeee so MANY Singaristi on WUS!!! Welcome all!:-!


----------



## SJACKAL

sellnit said:


> So great to seeeeeeee so MANY Singaristi on WUS!!! Welcome all!:-!


Sadly they are too shy, most have less than 10 post. :think: :-s :-d


----------



## dronell19

So anybody here actually buys from your local ADs?? It'd very interesting to see how many of you do that, and how many go the other route aka the parallel imports, or even buying pre-owned. 

I'm looking to buy my first PAM, but the supply to ADs makes it seem impossible to get one in our part of the world and I'm a lil bit skeptical going to paralle imports and pre-owned.

Let's hear your experiences


----------



## SabaDen

Hi all, I'm a newbie to WUS & this is my virgin post cos of all of you lah. A proud Singaporean reporting here. :-d I have with me a PAM88 ... got it new direct from the AD in Paris only 9days back. Did put down a booking for this beauty since the February with the local AD when I'm there to get an AP for my life long gerfren but was told that there's a long Q for it. So there, a brief story of my PAM88 & the local AD. ;-)

Now for my next acquisition, PAM190  Hahaa!!! Hopefully today .... Oops! :-x

Errr ... here's poison for u all - PAM190 :-d


----------



## richieleo

Is it true that Panerais are cheaper in Paris than other parts of the world?

I have a friend going to Paris soon....:think::think:


----------



## SabaDen

richieleo said:


> Is it true that Panerais are cheaper in Paris than other parts of the world?
> 
> I have a friend going to Paris soon....:think::think:


Can't give u an answer for that as I dun go around surveying the $$ at AD of diff countries. Maybe some other Bros here can give u an answer ...


----------



## strassersg

Hi everybody,
I have owned in total about 7 PAMS, now just down to 2, have traded and sold the others. Out of the 7, none have been bought from an AD. They are just too dificult to come by. I prefer to go to the pre owned shops, such as TIME WILL TELL at Sunshine Plaza and Collectors haven at Hotel VIP. They are registered businesses and have a legal obligation to ensure their watches are legit as well as their reputation is upkept, which is very good. Am sure the PAM collectors in Singapore can testify to their reputation. Only thing is, they only accept cash. 
In fact, if you want to look at PAMS, these are the 2 places to go to, espacially Time Will Tell, they always have at least 12-15 PAMs on Display. 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## SabaDen

Hi Jason, I was recommended Collector's Haven by a friend of mine too. Think there's a Frankie (hope I got it right) whom he highly recommended.


----------



## dronell19

Where exactly is Hotel VIP? That's where Collector's Haven is, right? Thanks


----------



## SabaDen

dronell19 said:


> Where exactly is Hotel VIP? That's where Collector's Haven is, right? Thanks


It's at 5, Balmoral Cresent ...


----------



## SabaDen

It's kinda quiet in here ya ... here's something to share. My 190 just collected just now ...


----------



## Hary

Congrats SabaDen, is it powered by JLC movement?


----------



## SabaDen

Hary said:


> Congrats SabaDen, is it powered by JLC movement?


Thanks Bro. Yup ... that's the one. :thanks


----------



## richieleo

I am thinking of a pam 222 (I like the hob nail face as opposed to the normal face of the pam 90) right now....in the near future, I hope to get a pam233 (lusting after it...)


----------



## snoop

Hi guys,

am thinking of getting a panerai, but its pretty much impossible gettin 1 from an AD. Been lookin through the secondary markets such as outlets like time will tell, visiotime, etc. These 2 seems to come with a good reputation from the previous information i scoured. However, has any1 dealt wth hobbylink watches at Far East Plaza before? They are a shop which specialises with RC toys , etc and their selling some used luxury watches as well. Just trying to gain some feedback about them before taking the plunge. Any help would be appreciated. Thx!:thanks


----------



## SabaDen

Hi Snoop, not getting from AD is bad enuf ... not getting from a reputable reseller, is a 'sin' in itself. Go with those well recommended resellers which are highly recommended by knowledgeable source. I'm not against the shop u mentioned but their speciality tells u something right? IMHO ya


----------



## SJACKAL

Toy shop selling watches? 

Are they a licensed and registered 2nd hand dealer? 

Buying from a licensed and registered 2nd hand dealer reduces the chance of buying stolen goods.


----------



## snoop

Hi guys,

thx for the heads up. ill keep these in mind when getting a new PAM.
BTW, how long approx is the wait when ordering a PAM from the AD like hour glass/cortina?

Thx


----------



## richieleo

snoop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thx for the heads up. ill keep these in mind when getting a new PAM.
> BTW, how long approx is the wait when ordering a PAM from the AD like hour glass/cortina?
> 
> Thx


about 3 months. you are much better off getting it from a 2nd hand dealer like timewilltell or collector's haven.


----------



## james8899

hI dt 23

Where u got the new 104 at that price i am very interested, i believe is a new set right? thanks for yr advice in advance


----------



## DT23

got it at collector's haven locate at vip hotel. but i belived that now price goes up to $7800 liao


----------



## Blur

Recently got a PAM88 and 98... but kept wondering if I overpaid on the PAM98. Kinda of like it cos of its one of the kind alarm thingi.. =) cool... 

How much you guys reckon I should pay for a PAM90? Am thinking of getting that next...


----------



## red_coconut2002

hi any 1 sellin PAM 111 ?? sms mi @ 91796212...thks alot


----------



## skyline_wj

helloo. mr red-coconut :-d

go thehourglass try try la..


----------



## [email protected]

I'm a new member in this forum
from taiwan will be in singapore from june 7-11 2008
I have a liitle collection of panerai any body interested I can 
bring it with me on my vacation this time.
my collection includes : marina base black and white dial, pam088,pam090,
sub2500,pam220

steve


----------



## akjazz

Hi,
May I know what to lok out for when buying a pre-owned PAM00088 ?
I like the GMT function and face....any comment or feedback is much appreciated.

Also anyway to have the piece authenticated ?

Thanks
Allen


----------



## akjazz

Hello, 
Any advise on getting pre-owned Pam watch in Singapore ?

Thanks.


----------



## richieleo

akjazz said:


> Hi,
> May I know what to lok out for when buying a pre-owned PAM00088 ?
> I like the GMT function and face....any comment or feedback is much appreciated.
> 
> Also anyway to have the piece authenticated ?
> 
> Thanks
> Allen


You can have the piece authenticated at the Richmont service center for Panerais.


----------



## SJACKAL

I have no Pams. I have a Precista though, its nice too.


----------



## DT23

i got my 2nd Pam111J in my collection. what is next huh....;-)


----------



## benv

hi everyone,

has anyone here got experience buying straps from either these vendors?:

1. strap culture
2. strap works
3. heroic 18

how's their straps?

thanks.

ben


----------



## 183

Hi bro Sabaden...
how much is pam190 this days???


----------



## skyline_wj

finaally i got myself a pam000....
can join the family liao..planning for a pam 111 soon.

btw:i have a strap 24mm for sale.. ;-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1169356#post1169356


----------



## skyline_wj

finaally i got myself a pam000....
can join the family liao..
planning for a pam 111 next.

btw:i have a strap 24mm for sale.. ;-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1169356#post1169356


----------



## wind

Hi i am new and just got a pam 90.

But may i kindly enquire what is the difference in buying a pre own Pam without box & paper?

Other than i know the pricing is cheaper if u buy a pre-own pam without box & paper.

Paper you are referring to certificate of the watch right?

Lastly is this a good place to buy pam?
http://www.borobudurauction.com/borobudur/lot_list.php?categ_id=20

Thanks


----------



## dronell19

Reference check please! Have any of you dealt with William / Phillip Loi before? Need to know. TIA!


----------



## wind

wind said:


> Hi i am new and just got a pam 90.
> 
> But may i kindly enquire what is the difference in buying a pre own Pam without box & paper?
> 
> Other than i know the pricing is cheaper if u buy a pre-own pam without box & paper.
> 
> Paper you are referring to certificate of the watch right?
> 
> Lastly is this a good place to buy pam?
> http://www.borobudurauction.com/borobudur/lot_list.php?categ_id=20
> 
> Thanks


Can any senior advise me please..

Wen


----------



## SJACKAL

wind said:


> Hi i am new and just got a pam 90.
> 
> But may i kindly enquire what is the difference in buying a pre own Pam without box & paper?
> 
> Other than i know the pricing is cheaper if u buy a pre-own pam without box & paper.
> 
> Paper you are referring to certificate of the watch right?
> 
> Lastly is this a good place to buy pam?
> http://www.borobudurauction.com/borobudur/lot_list.php?categ_id=20
> 
> Thanks


Can't help much coz I am no Pam owner. But if I am slamming a few Ks on a recent made watch, it better have box and papers, unless we are talking about vintage before the 80s.

Yes, papers generally refers to certs, purchase or servicing receipts, warranty and manual.

Not sure about the website, sorry.

For such highly faked watches, where the quality of fakes can fool pawnshops, I'd buy it from an AD, or at least from a known registered second hand dealer with good reputation, for many reasons; assurance; can raise hell with seller if turns out fake and legality; don't wanna end up buying stolen goods and risk having it confiscated and asking questions to law enforcers.

Don't mean to scare anyone, but one should always buy from safe sources until your more experienced and confident to hunt in the second hand market.


----------



## loebfan

Hi,

My first piece was 104.Latest acquistion is the 219 and 285.Love the 219 but 285 abit disappointed.


----------



## loebfan

SJACKAL said:


> Can't help much coz I am no Pam owner. But if I am slamming a few Ks on a recent made watch, it better have box and papers, unless we are talking about vintage before the 80s.
> 
> Yes, papers generally refers to certs, purchase or servicing receipts, warranty and manual.
> 
> Not sure about the website, sorry.
> 
> For such highly faked watches, where the quality of fakes can fool pawnshops, I'd buy it from an AD, or at least from a known registered second hand dealer with good reputation, for many reasons; assurance; can raise hell with seller if turns out fake and legality; don't wanna end up buying stolen goods and risk having it confiscated and asking questions to law enforcers.
> 
> Don't mean to scare anyone, but one should always buy from safe sources until your more experienced and confident to hunt in the second hand market.


Did you get your PAM 90 from overseas or local?


----------



## Tristan17

i got one pam.


----------



## natsemaj

Minority said:


> Hi..
> 
> Any Panerai Singapore Owners or luvers here? Share with us what you have.! Buying Experiences and all the lobangs!
> 
> Cheers


Not exactly a Singaporean, but just bought my very 1st Panerai in Singapore today! Finally after a very long wait:-!

What a stunning piece indeed!


----------



## dennlow

Hi, I'm from SG and wish to share the two PAMs that I have...PAM 312 & PAM 232 :thanks


----------



## gigantic

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. BTW, does anyone here in Singapore knows how much a PAM270 cost?


----------



## superlegera

hi all, 

proud to be in the club! with my PAM 320!!


----------



## accura69

Hi fellow Singapore Pam lovers... here's my beau



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chimera

Hi everyone , I am new here .. Just got my first PAM !
Very excited .

here's a picture of it .. (^_^) Happy new year everyone !


----------



## Synequano

Pam 22? Nice..been a while since I saw that particular model..


----------



## Chimera

Synequano said:


> Pam 22? Nice..been a while since I saw that particular model..


It's 115G. Thanks


----------



## werbit

Hey everyone,
stumbled across this revived thread.
Caught the Pam fever in around 2010.

Started with a 000, and went on to another 183 few months later.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Picked up a 359 somewhere early 2011,


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
and 390 soon followed.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Then, the T-dial sub fever started, and 2012 saw me added the 25 followed by the 243 soon after.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## werbit

I am not even gonna get started on the straps that soon followed...


----------



## slayer88

this pam have caught my eyes but i am no expert in differentiating a real or a fake pam
anyone can advise? 
44mm Panerai California Hommage Watch with Swiss ETA6498 Movt M Firenze Strap | eBay


----------



## Synequano

Its a homage which is basically Pam wannabe,not as bad as a blatant copy/replica tho..


----------



## siausin

Finally took my jump into Pam bandwagon. Bought a pre-owned 347. I know some people hate power reserve indicator on the dial, but I absolutely like it.


----------



## eenick

Any idea where's the best place to get the PAM049 in singapore?


----------



## Coern

Joined the Pam family in 2012.


----------



## mrwill

View attachment 1003467


my first pam - with heroic18 crazy horse in Bali


----------



## Coern

Changed my 000 to a 233!










Absolutely loving this gorgeous watch!


----------



## wilmEr

Hi All,

Finally got my first Pam, the Pam111! Lucky i got it before the price increase.


----------



## aeron16

joined the club as well with my pam 359 2 weeks ago 

will love to learn more from the rest of the pam owners in Singapore!


----------



## black_is_beauty

Deleted, read our rules & guidelines.


----------



## wannabelean

Guys, I'm visiting Singapore on a holiday next week. What's the best place to get fancy 24/24 mm straps for my Pam 312? I'm looking for odd colors like red, blue, yellow and green. I already have about 5 of Peter Gunny's straps.


----------



## zoom

pam 219 like new condition.
Discount further??


----------



## Winstrazion

Hello everyone! I just got a 2nd hand pam176 and so proud of it that i can join this club!


----------



## rosewood1969

Reporting in now:







Got it last sat, strap is from jns


----------



## Wlover

Just joined the offiCHEEnay Panerai family... My 351 says hi...


----------



## Wlover

Resend


----------



## Wlover

this is only for SGristi... I'm selling 24mm at lug panerai luminor straps (non-OEM). Interested can contact me at 98241113 and I can whatsapp you guys photos of my straps. 

These are all genuine leather high quality straps with metal tube inserts and brand new. My range include assolutamente and calf leather.

Also, I'm contemplating bringing some heavy duty buckles but the cost is not cheap. Just like to find our if any SGristi is interested...


----------



## Rachdanon

Does Ion boutique regulate watches there or send them to Richemont Service Centre? I'm concerned some sales person doubles up to open up my watch....All other watch brands I know tell me to send to their holding groups service centre except Panerai which says to go to their boutique. Got a PAM 305 running 15 secs fast per day.

also do they take down what I tell them in black and white and give me a copy of it?

hoping Sgristi can chime in.


----------



## Wlover

Rachdanon said:


> Does Ion boutique regulate watches there or send them to Richemont Service Centre? I'm concerned some sales person doubles up to open up my watch....All other watch brands I know tell me to send to their holding groups service centre except Panerai which says to go to their boutique. Got a PAM 305 running 15 secs fast per day.
> 
> also do they take down what I tell them in black and white and give me a copy of it?
> 
> hoping Sgristi can chime in.


You should send it to Richemont SC. Personally I think if you send to Ion the ppl there will send it to Richemont anyways...

PS. : I don't think the ppl at Ion is qualified to open the case...


----------



## Rachdanon

Wlover said:


> You should send it to Richemont SC. Personally I think if you send to Ion the ppl there will send it to Richemont anyways...
> 
> PS. : I don't think the ppl at Ion is qualified to open the case...


I actually asked if they will be sending it to the service centre and she (Christine) said they have an in-house technician who will look at it. Who knows if he can't handle it, he should be sending it to the service centre, assuming of course he is less qualified than the people at the service centre. It's a free-spring balanace in the in-house p9000 movement, I heard its more tricky to regulate than the traditional types with a regulator.

Their website says to send to Ion Boutique. Reading other posts, the recommendation was actually also to go through Ion.

Time quoted was 4 weeks, but I'm thinking that is a typical conservative time line, and if its a more straightforward regulation it shouldn't take that long.

For before and after condition, I should have taken photos of the watch before sending it in, what a waste.

Any positive experiences to cheer me up?


----------



## TheMac

Rachdanon said:


> I actually asked if they will be sending it to the service centre and she (Christine) said they have an in-house technician who will look at it. Who knows if he can't handle it, he should be sending it to the service centre, assuming of course he is less qualified than the people at the service centre. It's a free-spring balanace in the in-house p9000 movement, I heard its more tricky to regulate than the traditional types with a regulator.
> 
> Their website says to send to Ion Boutique. Reading other posts, the recommendation was actually also to go through Ion.
> 
> Time quoted was 4 weeks, but I'm thinking that is a typical conservative time line, and if its a more straightforward regulation it shouldn't take that long.
> 
> For before and after condition, I should have taken photos of the watch before sending it in, what a waste.
> 
> Any positive experiences to cheer me up?


They no longer accept walk ins at the Richemont SC, they do have qualified watch techs there at the ION boutique. I sent mine there earlier this year and they did a full service on it, as it was around the CNY holidays it took a little longer however I think it should be less than a month for most benign cases in the regular period.


----------



## Rachdanon

TheMac said:


> They no longer accept walk ins at the Richemont SC, they do have qualified watch techs there at the ION boutique. I sent mine there earlier this year and they did a full service on it, as it was around the CNY holidays it took a little longer however I think it should be less than a month for most benign cases in the regular period.


You're saying your full service was done at Ion Boutique itself?


----------



## TheMac

Rachdanon said:


> You're saying your full service was done at Ion Boutique itself?


Yup, there is a well equipped watch service room within the boutique. You can ask the staff to let u have a look.


----------



## Rachdanon

TheMac said:


> Yup, there is a well equipped watch service room within the boutique. You can ask the staff to let u have a look.


Really? Cool if I unfortunately have to service my watch again I'll ask


----------



## tunge

1 week old PAM351. Hello everyone!


----------



## sookainian

I'm planning to get a Panerai this month as a birthday present for myself. But I would like to know what is the pros and cons of getting from Ion Panerai compare to shops like brighttime or chuan watches


----------



## waikeekee

@sookainian

The boutique at ION is the official boutique of panerai whereas dealers like chuan watch and others are grey dealers. Why don't you go in-between and buy from authorised dealers of the brand.

Getting from the boutique, I guess the confidence is assured that you will be getting a 100% genuine watch but there will be no duscount.

AD offer some discount. Grey dealers like the ones you mentioned are the cheapest I guess but you have to trust them.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------

